# Milk Powder vs. Whey Protein Powder



## Spud (Mar 19, 2007)

What is the difference? Whey comes from milk.. they are both high in protein..


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 20, 2007)

The main differences are:- 
1) Milk protein is 80% casein & 20% whey. 
2) Milk contains lactose, a disaccharide of galactose & glucose. 

The main similarities are:- 
1) If it's skimmed milk powder, there won't be any significant fat in it. 

If you decide to use skimmed milk powder, choose a freeze-dried one as spray-dried milk powder may contain some oxidised cholesterol.


----------



## Spud (Mar 20, 2007)

Nigeepoo said:


> The main differences are:-
> 1) Milk protein is 80% casein & 20% whey.
> 2) Milk contains lactose, a disaccharide of galactose & glucose.
> 
> ...




So milk would be good pre workout, because of the casein? Doesn't whey also contain lactose?


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 20, 2007)

Spud said:


> So milk would be good pre workout, because of the casein?


I guess so, though the whey content can produce an insulin spike which may not be desirable pre-workout.





Spud said:


> Doesn't whey also contain lactose?


What does it say on the label on your tub of whey?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2007)

unless it is only whey isolate, your whey will have lactose.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2007)

Nigeepoo said:


> I guess so, though the whey content can produce an insulin spike which may not be desirable pre-workout.What does it say on the label on your tub of whey?



just browsed your little e-book.

Looks like you put some time into that thing! Nice work.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers! I had to do a brain-dump in a hurry as I was having memory problems. I'm on the mend now. 

I've just looked at my tub of all-in1 whey. The carb content is less than 10% of the protein content. Ditto for the fat content. Milk powder has more lactose than protein and a variable fat content depending on whether it's semi or skimmed.


----------



## Spud (Mar 20, 2007)

Ah ok. Thanks for the info!


----------

